# Moderators and Mediators? An odd Elgee idea.



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

This sort of goes along with the C9, but the Mediators, my brainchildren, wouldn't have any extra powers. . .they'd just be a squad team for peace   

A lot of times an arguement will start to get out of hand when it gets tough. People will stray towards calling each other names. At this point the "quest is balanced on the edge of knife." 

It can go two ways. . .A third party can step in and calm them down with a more reasoned appeal, sorting out the issue, or the moderators can give a warning or shut things down.

What if there were a squad of people who could be called upon to mediate before things get bad enough to merit Mod Intervention? 

These would not necessarilly have to be people who would sit in the middle of the fence to hold the people back. I'd pick the people who can argue without getting mad or disagree without attacking the opponent. We have LOTS of people like that on here, I'm thankful to say. 

So what I would propose is to make a list of them so that when things get hot one could be called to step in. . . This would not be an official title. There would be no power involved. . .just interceptors, ready with buckets of ice to cool things down before the Mods are forced to use a fire hose. 

What say thee?


----------



## MacAddict (Mar 28, 2003)

Interesting, but more of a Strike Force, Ya know like Speical Ops or something . On a seriuos note: Sounds good, you have the MacAddict's Seal of Interestingness.



~MacAddict


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Indeed, this sounds like a good idea.

How large would this 'group' be?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2003)

Sure, why not? Sounds a lot less scary than moderators.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 28, 2003)

It sounds like a good idea. You would have a group who could mediate if there are problems between members, and also if there are problems between a member and a moderator. But how are these people going to be selected?


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

I belive that we nominate them.

I might as well start it off by nominating Nenya Evenstar and Elbereth


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh, Miss TTF? *glances at his own signature* She's scary. oh well. Oh, Elbereth? The superly scary lady who's friends with most of the scary moderators? oh well. I guess she's nice to me. Except for the time she tossed my favorite RPG character in the mud. I will never forget!  Never mind. *hides*


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Mar 28, 2003)

It IS a very good idea!

I apply for a Mediator!

/ I know YayGollum will be my best supporter!   /


----------



## Beleg (Mar 28, 2003)

The idea is okay, but sounds like a desprate measure. We should be able to control our tempers. My point is that when their is a set of rules found in the forum then it should be strictly practised and anyone working against it should be condemned. Everyone here is thought of a gentleman or a Lady and are expected to behave likewise. What is stated in the rules should be obeyed. We have the moral as well as social responsibilty of staying cool and should not let our hormones jump up and start bickering.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 28, 2003)

No matter how many rules you make, there are always situations for which there is no rule. In that case mediators could solve the problem in a way that would be acceptable for everyone that is involved.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 28, 2003)

I think it sounds like a very good idea. However, would people accept the authority of a mediator as readily as that of a moderator? Just a thought.


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 28, 2003)

It sounds like an interesting idea to me. But I have to agree with Elendil. Are people really going to respect the "Mediators"? What if they don't? It could only make the situation worse.

However, I like to believe that most people are sensible, and therefore, it's an excellent idea.

What would the qualifications be for this "unofficial title"? I would be more than willing to help out where needed.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 28, 2003)

I'm no good at remembering names, Llunithiniel person. I have no idea who you are. oh well. Whatever you say. I'll always be a nice guy whereever I post. I just wouldn't be seeking out little fights to break up. Too busy with my own stuffs.  I guess that wouldn't sound good. oh well. *hides*


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

The Medes wouldn't necessarily need authority. They would just be there to calm things down. 
Por ejemplo.

Member A and B get into a tough arguement which starts out civil and has good points. However, it gets to a bottle neck, an impasse, a point neither can agree on. They start to get frustrated. Neither is seeing the other persons side. Someone says something harsh. The other gets defensive. Slowly but surely it is becoming a crisis. All a mediator would have to do would be step in and post something calmly. If the people continue to fight THEN would be the time when the moderators would step in. 

I would suggest nomination. . .but I think there should be a few qualifications:

A. An active member who participates in threads. _This is necessary, but don't get me wrong. I'm not talking about post counts. I'm talking about experience. A lot of these arguements take place in the Guild of Politics and movie threads. Hence we want someone who knows about what goes on and participates in those sections. . .Not someone who only posts in Stuff and Bother and is only considered n ice because they avoid arguements._ 
B. Low or no warning points. _I think you can see the logic behind that. . .there will be some exceptions. _ 
C. A certain amount of nominations from a certain amount of members. _Let's say three_ 

As I stated before, this does not mean this person is a fence rider, someone who doesn't have opinions in arguements. We're talking about people who won't lose their temper easily.

By the way, who voted for me to disappear back into obscurity? I'm just curious. . .really I expected more people to take that option.


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2003)

PS

I don't know how many of them would be a good idea. . .nine comes to mind but only because it is my lucky number.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 28, 2003)

Do you think i would be able to be a mede? I post in the Guild of Politics a lot!

P.S. Ignore my warning points!


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 28, 2003)

Although I think this sounds like a good idea on the onset.
I do have a few reservations.

First and foremost, without any sort of punitive powers, how would a class of mediators enforce a peace. Basicly, if I understand the concept correctly, the Mediators are simply there to ask people to give peace a chance. Is this right?

If so, how is this different from those of you who already attempt to keep the peace. And, what is to prevent hypothetical members A or B from telling the mediator to simply "Get Stuffed"?

This is akin to putting Peace Keepers into war zones.
Without ammunition, they are not really effective.



But then I am sure that the Wise and Beautiful* Elgee can figure someway to sort this out.

RD




Lesson to all the younger guys out there. 

It never hurts to suck up


----------



## Beorn (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elgee_
> A lot of times an arguement will start to get out of hand when it gets tough. People will stray towards calling each other names. At this point the "quest is balanced on the edge of knife."


I see your point, but I feel that is one of the two basic jobs of moderators: to keep the peace, and to manage posts/threads.



> The moderator are members who have volunteered to devote a part of their valuable time to help keep TTF running as smoothly as possible


post



> _Originally posted by Elgee_
> What if there were a squad of people who could be called upon to mediate before things get bad enough to merit Mod Intervention?



Is this post and this post what you're talking about?



> _Originally posted by Niniel_
> You would have a group who could mediate if there are problems between members, and also if there are problems between a member and a moderator.


This, again I feel is what the moderators _should_ do. I've tried to fix countless problems between members, *whether or not one is a moderator*. There was even a time where moderators were moderating a fight between two other moderators.



It is an idea with good intent, but I think it means that we mods are not doing enough. :-\

Mike


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 28, 2003)

I really don't think regular members need to have a special title to step up and 'mediate' their peers. 

If a thread starts to get heated and you notice that it could get out of hand (and you believe that you can help resolve the conflict), take the initiative yourself by PM'ing the people involved in the problem. Explain calmly that you are concerned that things can get out of control...and work with all parties involved to help resolve the issue. 

This is something that every member of TTF can do. You don't need a special title to help make TTF the best forum around...you just need to care enough to want to help.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 28, 2003)

Please read this thread

EDIT: Changed the link from my most recent post to the thread...


----------



## FREEDOM! (Mar 28, 2003)

Beorn, what does that post mean?


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 29, 2003)

I was thinking of something more sophisticated than "Cool it." 

Elbereth has the basic idea of what I was considering. However, often this type of arguement is between two people with the others just hanging back. When a topic gets hot people sometimes don't want to call the moderators because they don't want the thread shut down, they just want it calmed down. . .and a warning from power isn't always the best way to do this.

A third party can sometimes clear up misunderstandings. . .for example in the Prayer request thread when one member stated that she wanted someone to pray for her aunt even though her aunt was a witch another member felt she was insulting Wiccas and started to get annoyed. It turned out she meant witch as in shrewish woman. . .No one had done anything wrong but someone's feelings had been almost hurt. A Mediator could take care of that. . .It isn't drastic enough for a mod to take care of it. In other cases it only takes someone with a clear head to clarify the arguement.

To answer RD's questions. . .

I do not think authority is necessary. . .nor is a title really. Just having people know that these members can be called upon occasionally to resolve conflicts. . .members willing to take responsibility. 

If the mediator couldn't settle things down and things aren't going to settle on their own it would be mod time.

I know you guys must be busy (you had to add two new helpers a month or so ago for goodness sakes.). This would just alleviate some of the hassle.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Bringing an old thread to light because it links to my C9 thread and I wanted to show people what I was thinking. . .


----------



## Lúthien Séregon (Oct 10, 2003)

I'd say that there isn't really a need for a group such as the C9 to act as peer mediators or whatever.

Personally, I think the concept of the Moderators and the C9 / mediators are fairly similar - both take actions over an unresolved dispute or when a matter gets out of hand, both set rules or guidelines, and it seems both are in charge of updates to the forum. My question is, just how many people does this forum to need to be in control of these aspects? There are already about 20 mods as it is, and the C9, although it seemed to be a good idea, hasn't really made as much as an impact over the past few months...

( BTW, "From whence" should be "whence"  )


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 10, 2003)

Similar, but not quite. I think the C9 was always meant to be a trial before the mods got to it. 

We should probably revive the old discussions on it. . .


----------



## Snaga (Oct 12, 2003)

When people are in full venting mode, no mediator is going to put a stop to it. Its a good idea for members to try to take it upon themselves to appeal for calm. That always comes across better than someone doing so because its their job. And if its going to be someone doing it because its their job, then that should be the mods.


----------



## spirit (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Sure, why not? Sounds a lot less scary than moderators.   *



true!

but they might turn like the mods when they get the power!


----------



## Turin (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds great to me. Though I definately wouldn't be one I still think its a good idea. (Strange that I've never seen this thread before ).


----------

